# DPD Symptoms - draft



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are DPD symptom domains heavily bastardized from some of the literature with a couple of examples here and there:


Alienation from surroundingsn(Derealization)e.g. like looking through a camera, veil, things appear unreal
Lack of ownership feelings (body/body parts feel alien / like they don't belong to you)
Feelings of automation/lack of agency/ not feeling in charge
Disembodiment feeling (from "not being there" to out of body experiences)
Perceptual distortions of the body (e.g. body parts appear a different size, feeling lighter, wrapped in cotton wool,..)
Heightened self observation 
Emotional numbing
Anomalies in subjective recall (e.g. memories lack emotion, seem like a dream, 3rd person viewpoint like a film playing out)
Visual distortions 
Mind emptiness/no thoughts/thousand mile stare
Changes in experience of time such as 
changes to internal clock ie everything happens in slow motion or double speed, 
perspective of time is off/temporal disintegration: past present and future - what order do those go in again? e.g. wondering whether it is really next week
recent experiences seeming like the distant past

Terms in common use on the board:
DP = Depersonalization (changes in perception of your body/yourself)
DR = Derealization (changes in perception of your surroundings)
DPD = Depersonalization disorder (also known as Depersonalization Derealization syndrome)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

pancake said:


> Here are DPD symptom domains heavily bastardized from some of the literature with a couple of examples here and there:
> 
> 
> Things seem unreal
> ...


I have all of the above.....

Maybe we should get a glossary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

I got all those too







and i agree with Theone.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I like how as i'm reading it theres all these perceptual problems and what not and then its like "Visual Distortions". I move that we change that to _*VISUAL F'ING DISTORTIONS!!!














F---- would not buy from again*_. Sooo hated.

All kidding aside.........

*
"Temporal Disintegration"* is a good one to talk about with DPD.

Good stuff pancake. I've mostly been going to the pinned Anxiety list and its repsonses and to peoples random posts. It would be good to get like some sort of cohesive thing. Potentially with sub catagories. I sub catagorized mine. Whatever.

Also yeah, i have or have had all of those you listed. Not so much the "3rd person" thing. I'd love to hear that one in detail from somebody who suffers heavily. My brother gets the "double time" thing while I don't really get that stuff too much.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> *
> "Temporal Disintegration"* is a good one to talk about with DPD.
> 
> Good stuff pancake. I've mostly been going to the pinned Anxiety list and its repsonses and to peoples random posts. It would be good to get like some sort of cohesive thing. Potentially with sub catagories. I sub catagorized mine. Whatever.
> ...


As for the third person viewpoint in memory - was I surprised to find that is part of DPD! I had assumed that was how everybody experienced memories. My episodic memory is primarily visual and when reminiscing about something I'll watch the scene like it is a movie on tv. I can see myself as if standing at a vantage point peeping in at the scene.

Thanks for the temporal distortion link, definitely should be added. I'll edit the top post lateron to include it.
Maybe we could link in relevant posts as well?

I was thinking once we are all happy with the examples/linked threads for each we could do a sticky thread with the final version and I might do a blog post over at dpdrdisorder.org duplicating it (although with a blog we can format differently I guess







)

Sort of a lowdown on it all for everybody who 's just arrived here after that fateful google search









As for a glossary here is the very basic stuff I thought about:

DP = Depersonalization (changes in perception of your body/yourself)
DR = Derealization (changes in perception of your surroundings)
DPD = Depersonalization disorder (also known as Depersonalization Derealization syndrome)
But there must be lots of other words and abbreviations we all stumble over at the beginning (and use like there 's no tomorrow lateron)?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

pancake said:


> Here are DPD symptom domains heavily bastardized from some of the literature with a couple of examples here and there:
> 
> 
> Things seem unreal
> ...


This is one of the most interesting posts i've ever read on this forum.
Everything you described is so true.All the symptoms fit perfectly.
Congrats.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

pancake said:


> As for the third person viewpoint in memory - was I surprised to find that is part of DPD! I had assumed that was how everybody experienced memories. My episodic memory is primarily visual and when reminiscing about something I'll watch the scene like it is a movie on tv. I can see myself as if standing at a vantage point peeping in at the scene.


Oh yes in memory! I didn't really catch that, cause so many people talk about 3rd person but not specific to memory. Yes definitely on the memory thing.

Yes the Temporal Disintegration (or lack of understanding/care/feeling of time) is a horrible one that I believe most heavy DPD suffers deal with. Another one I loath because it affects my stressfull job and hinders a lot of great or potentially great things in your life is Spatial-Temporal Reasoning. I figure the 2 go sort of hand in hand but stand on their own. Spatial-Temporal Reasoning would effect things like a project. Like something that you have to keep in mind and in order. Multitasking a creative or intricate problem or project. The wikipedia lays it out pretty good and is actually linked in the wikipedia for DPD. 
Stuff like Architecture or design. Going from steps A to C but skipping or forgetting B. Only to the nth degree







.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Oh yes in memory! I didn't really catch that, cause so many people talk about 3rd person but not specific to memory. Yes definitely on the memory thing.


Fullblown out of body experiences as opposed to the memory 3rd person thing are pretty rare in DPD (approx 15% pf us experience this according to Dr. Sierra) 
Many people experience that they are outside of their body but for 75% of us it is only a feeling I guess








I get full autoscopy sometimes, where it appears I am standing or floating near myself and watching the scene (including my own body).

I split the time stuff into three as soon as there is so much different stuff going on in that department











*[*]Alienation from surroundingsn(Derealization)*
e.g. like looking through a camera, veil, things appear unreal
*[*]Lack of ownership feelings* 
i.e. body/body parts feel alien / like they don't belong to you
*[*]Feelings of automation/lack of agency/ not feeling in charge*
*[*]Disembodiment feeling* 
ranges from feeling like you're not really there to out of body experiences
*[*]Perceptual distortions of the body *
e.g. body parts appear a different size, 
feeling lighter, 
as if wrapped in cotton wool
*[*]Heightened self observation 
[*]Emotional numbing
[*]Anomalies in subjective recall* 
e.g. memories lack emotion, 
seem like a dream, 
3rd person viewpoint like watching a film
*[*]Visual distortions 
[*]Mind emptiness/no thoughts/thousand mile stare
[*]Changes in experience of time *
e.g. recent events feel like the distant past
inability to experience time/feel as if outside of time
*[*]Changes in sense of duration* 
changes to internal clock ie everything happens in slow motion or double speed
*[*]Changes to perspective of time/temporal disintegration*
past present and future - what order do those go in again? 
e.g. wondering whether it is really next week
lack of understanding/feeling of time
*[*]Impaired Spatial-Temporal Reasoning*
Spatial-temporal reasoning is the ability to visualise something in space that unfolds over time. 
e.g. estimating how a piece of paper will look unfolded and you're holding that map upside down by the way..

Terms in common use on the board:
DP = Depersonalization (changes in perception of your body/yourself)
DR = Derealization (changes in perception of your surroundings)
DPD = Depersonalization disorder (also known as Depersonalization Derealization syndrome)


----------

